# Corned Pork Belly - Shown on Triple D!!!!



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2012)

The BF recently saw on Triple D, the Pork Belly Reuben served by Bunk's Sandwiches in OR, and then saw it on United States of America Bacon. So he figured I could make it!!!!

He picked up some pork belly at the Asian Market (they don't have half or even whole slabs, it's already sliced into 2-3" pieces) and hoped it would work.

I wasn't planning on posting this so no pics of the process, except the finished product.

I mixed up Pops Brine (thank you! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/pops-wet-curing-brine) and added Pickling Spices to it and added the belly. Into the fridge for 10 days. 

Took it out yesterday, rinsed, soaked and patted dry. I ground  1 Tbsp Pickling Spice, 1 tsp Crushed Red Pepper Flakes, 1 tsp Thyme, 1 tsp garlic pwd, 1 tsp fennel seeds and 1 Tbsp turbinado sugar and applied this to the belly. Let it air dry for about 1 1/2 hrs. 

I put it in a cast iron pan and into a 500* oven for 30 minutes, then reduced the oven temperature to 200* and let it roast for another

2 1/2 - 3 hours. I should have only roasted about 2 hours as these really browned up alot.

Let it cool and we tried it. I was pleasantly surprised at the flavor, it did taste like Corned Beef! BF couldn't stay out of it and now has all kinds of ideas for it's uses besides Pork Belly Reubens. I haven't made the Reubens yet and I'll probably have to make some more Corned Pork Belly before I get to make the sammies...

Finished 













DSC_0775.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Aug 1, 2012


















DSC_0776.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Aug 1, 2012






Thanks for looking!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 1, 2012)

Lookin' good!

FWIW, here's the video......

http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/bunk-sandwiches-video/46829.html

~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> FWIW, here's the video......
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin...I was going to post the video link and slipped my mind. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking good Alesia 

I wish we could get decent bellies here in this small town -


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 1, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looking good Alesia
> 
> I wish we could get decent bellies here in this small town -


Thanks Gary. I've only found these "pieces" at the Asian Market about 30 miles from us in Colorado Springs. I'm going to check Whole Foods and there's a little market to the west to see if I can order from them.


----------



## bigfish98 (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder how this would work with pork shoulder......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2012)

Sounds like a tasty way to do belly...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 2, 2012)

It really is very good...


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds like a tasty way to do belly...JJ


That I have no idea...might be more like corned ham


bigfish98 said:


> I wonder how this would work with pork shoulder......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2012)

bigfish98 said:


> I wonder how this would work with pork shoulder......


 Here you go... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/92982/corned-pork-and-pork-pastrami  Looks good to me...JJ


----------

